# Weekly Competition 2020-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F U R2 U2 F' R' F2 U
*2. *F' U R' U F2 U' F R
*3. *U' F2 R F R U2 F' R' U
*4. *U F' R F' R F R' F' U'
*5. *R2 U2 R' F R' U R U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D2 F' L2 F L2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 U' F D2 B2 L2 U L F' U
*2. *L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 R' D2 U' B' U'
*3. *U2 R L F' U' L B U' F R L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U
*4. *R2 L D' R B' U B L2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 B2 R L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L
*5. *L2 D' U' L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' L2 R' D2 F U B F' L R U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Uw Rw F' L R2 D' U2 Fw2 R F2 L U' F2 L Uw Rw F D2 F' D' Uw U Rw2 B' F U' Rw F R F Uw L U2 Fw D' R2 D2 L2 D'
*2. *Rw' D' F' R2 D2 Uw B' Uw' F R2 Uw' L2 Rw R' Fw2 L' Rw D U' L2 D2 L' Rw2 B' Rw' R2 Fw' U L' Fw2 Uw2 B2 D Uw' Rw2 Uw' U' B D2 U'
*3. *Rw2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B2 F2 D' B2 L F' Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw Rw2 U2 L' Rw R D' Rw' R2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 D2 Uw Rw' B Fw2 Uw' F2 D2 R2
*4. *L' Rw' R D2 U F2 Rw2 B' D2 Fw D' L Uw' F' Rw D Uw U Rw2 U B2 L' Rw F L D U2 B' U2 R D Fw L R' Fw F D Rw2 R2 B'
*5. *Fw F2 D' Rw R' F Rw2 B Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw D2 L Fw' Rw F D' F2 D U Fw Rw' B2 R' U B R2 D' Rw2 B D B Fw' D2 Uw' U B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B D2 U' R B2 U2 Fw2 L' Lw Dw Fw2 Lw Rw' D' Dw' B F2 L' Uw' Rw U' Rw' Dw' Bw Rw D Rw' R2 Bw' Rw' B Dw' L2 R' Bw L U2 Bw' Lw Bw' R Fw' Dw' Lw' Bw D' Uw2 Rw' F' Lw D2 U2 Bw' U' B Bw' Fw2 F U2 Lw'
*2. *D' Lw Bw L2 Uw B Uw R' Dw R' Uw2 U Rw' D R' B Dw' Bw Lw Rw Uw2 Bw Lw2 Dw2 B F Lw2 Rw' B R2 D' Lw2 F' D L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Uw' Bw2 F D2 B R B2 D2 Dw Uw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' L2 Lw2 Fw2 U' L2 Lw' U'
*3. *Rw' R Uw L Lw' Bw Lw' Rw D2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' U R' Fw' Rw U Fw' L Lw Rw Fw' D' Fw Lw2 Rw Dw' F2 L2 Rw R2 Dw' F2 D Uw2 F L Dw2 L D F' Lw2 Fw' R' F R2 D2 B D' L Fw' L' Lw2 D U Fw' L F2 R2 Fw
*4. *L' Lw' D2 Lw D Lw' B Fw L' Rw' B2 Bw F' Uw' U' B2 U Fw' D Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw R D' Fw L' Fw2 Dw U2 B' Fw Dw' Lw' D Dw2 Rw Bw D Dw2 F' D Rw' U Fw R' D2 Lw' Rw Uw' L Lw2 R Uw F2 D' L' R2 U' F2
*5. *B' D' Dw' Lw2 Fw' F2 Dw Rw Bw Fw Dw U2 Bw' D B R Bw2 Rw' F' D2 Fw' R' B2 Uw' Rw' D2 L2 Rw2 R B' F R B2 Uw L' B Lw' Dw' L2 Bw2 U' L' Lw2 Dw2 R' Fw' Lw Dw' Lw2 Rw' Fw' R' Uw L' Lw' Dw' Bw' F Lw' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U L' 2L' R2 D2 3U L 3U' 2F F' L 2B' L2 B L' 2L' 2R' 2D2 2R2 R' U2 2L2 2U' 2B2 D2 F2 R2 D 3U' 3F U2 3F2 2F' U' 2R U R F2 L2 2D2 B' F2 U' 2F2 F D' 2L' R2 D2 L2 D' 2B2 3R 2R' D2 2D 3U U 3F2 2F2 U' 3F' U L D' 2R 3F D2 3U U'
*2. *B 3F U' 3R2 2U R2 U 3F 3R U 3R' U' L2 3U 2B 3F' 2F' 3R R' D R 2U L' 2D' 2U 2F' L U2 3R' 2B' 3U2 3R R 2D B 3F' F2 2U' U' 2F L2 R2 2D' 3U 2R2 D 2L2 F' 2D' 3F' F' 2D2 2B U 2B' R' 2B' 3F' 3U' 2R' 2B' 2L2 2R2 2U' L' 2F2 2L2 2R2 F' U'
*3. *U' 2L D L' 2U 3F 2F F 3R' B U' 2B 2L B L2 2L' 3R2 D2 U R2 D2 2D' B2 3R' 2R D2 2D2 2U L 2R' B2 3F 2F2 F2 2R2 2B' 2D 3U' F U2 2L2 3U 2R D' 2L2 2R D 2U B 3F 2F' 3U 3F' 3R2 3F' L' 2B' 2F F' 3U U 2L2 F2 U' B' 3R' 3F2 F2 R2 B'
*4. *U2 3R' 2B2 L' B R 3U' 3F2 R' 2B2 2D 3U' 2B2 2L' 3F2 D' 3R' 2U' 3F 2F2 L' B' D' 2D' 3U2 2B' F2 2U B 2F F' L 2U 2F' 3R2 3F 2R' B 3R B' 2F' U 3F' 2F' 3R' D 2F D L U2 2F 3U F 2D2 3U' 3R' 2F' 3R' 2D2 L' 2R' D' 2D 2U' 2R' 2U B' 2U 2L 2D
*5. *2L' 3R2 2F L2 2L2 3R2 R' D' 3F 2L2 F' L2 2L R 2F' 2D' 2B 2L B2 2R' 2B R2 3U2 L2 2R2 2D 2U 3F' 2D' L B' D' 2D2 2U2 U' 2B2 3U 3F 3R' B' 2U2 F D2 U2 2F' F' 2U 2F R' 2F' L F2 2R B L B 3U' 2F2 F 2R 3F 2L' 3R2 R2 3F L 2D' 2U U R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R R 3D 3L2 2U' 2B 2L2 D 2L2 3L R' 2U2 L' 2L 3D 3U' F' R B' 3U' L 3F' 2U 2L F2 2L2 3R2 2R D2 3U2 2R2 2U 2B2 3B' F2 L2 3B 2R B F 3R' B' 3L 3R2 2U' L 2R U B2 2D' 3D2 2U2 3B L' 2B2 2D 3U2 3L' B' 3D 2R' 3D2 L B 2R' 2B2 D L 3L2 R2 B' R U2 F' 2R F' 2D 3F 2F R D2 3U 3F' 2L' 3R2 3D' 2U 3L2 B2 3F2 2L' 2U2 F2 3U' 3L R D2 2R' R U
*2. *D B2 U' 3B' 2L 3R2 B2 3F2 3R R' U2 3R2 3D' 2L' 3R' R 2U F' 3R 2R' 2F 2R' 3B2 F' D 3F 3U U2 B2 3R2 R2 3B' 3U' U2 3F' 2R' 3B L' 2D2 U' 2F' 3R 2F 3L 3B' U 2B2 2L' 3R2 3B2 2D' B 2B' 3B U 3B' 3D2 3B2 2F2 2D 2R 2F R 3U2 B 2L' 2D' 3B 3U F 2L2 3R2 3F2 R F' 2L 3D F' 3D U2 B2 D 2R2 3B' F2 L2 2D' 3L2 R' B 3F 2F 3U2 3L' 2B2 2F' 3U2 U' L' 2R
*3. *2D2 3D 3U' 3R R' 2F2 2L2 3L' 3F' 2F 3D' L2 3L 2D2 3L2 D2 B F2 3L' 2F 2L D' 3B' 2F' R' 2B' 2F L' 3R D2 3B2 3D2 L 2B 2F' L2 2L U' 3R2 2R2 D' 2D2 2U2 3L 3R R2 U 3L 2R 2B2 F2 2U' B' 2L B' 2B2 3B' 3F' R 3D 2F 3R 3F2 D' 2L R2 2B' F' 2D U' F2 3U' B2 2L' 3L2 B 3D2 2U2 L2 2U' 3F2 3L' F 3L 2B' 3R2 3U' 2B' D2 2D' 3U2 F2 D 2D' 3D2 3U' 3R B D' U'
*4. *D2 2D2 2B 3F' L 3L2 2D' 2F 2R' R F' D2 B 2B' L' 2D2 R D' 2L2 3U 2F' 3L2 3U' 3B' 3R2 2D2 R2 3D2 3U' L 3R' 2B' L2 B 2D2 2L 3B2 D2 3D L2 3D2 3F2 2R2 B2 2D' 3U2 2U' L' 2D' 2U' B' U2 L2 3F2 3L' 3U2 F' D 3U 2U L 3L D2 2D2 2B 2L2 3R 2R R 2F 2R R' 2U2 2F2 D' 2L' 2R' 2U 2L2 2R2 2F' D' F L 2R2 R 3F 3L' 3F2 3U' 2U 2L' 3L 3D 3F F2 D 2U' 2R' R'
*5. *3D2 2U2 U2 B' D2 3F 2L 2B 3D' 3U F2 2L' 2R' F2 2U 2B 2U' 3L R D2 2D 2R R D' 2F' 2U' 3B 3D2 2L U 2R' 2D' 3U2 2L2 3U' 2L R2 2B 3D' 3L2 D2 3D' B L2 D 3R R' 2B D' B 2B 2F2 L' 3B' 3L2 2D 3B' 3U 2R2 U 2R' 3B2 3L' F' 3U2 2L2 U' L' B' 2D' 2B 3B2 L 3U2 3L2 D F' 2U2 2F L' 3F' 2F 3L R2 B 2D2 B 3F' R 2F2 R' 3F2 3R2 3B D2 3F2 2F 3L 2D' 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' F2 U2 R' F' R U R2
*2. *F' U' F U2 F' R U2 F' R
*3. *R U' F R2 U' R F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B R2 D' B R' F2 B2 U2 D2 R' U' F' L2 R2 D U' R L' Fw Uw2
*2. *B2 D2 B2 R D L' B' U B2 D F2 B' D L2 F2 D2 R D' L2 Fw' Uw
*3. *D L' U' F U' R L' D' B D' R D' U' R2 D' R2 D' L' F Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R' B2 U' Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 Rw' Fw' L' B' R2 B2 Uw2 R Uw2 Rw R2 F' R D Uw U2 Rw2 F Uw F' D Uw' Fw2 F2 L' R2 F D2 Uw' Fw D2 U'
*2. *Rw' B F2 L2 D Fw Rw2 R' Uw L R Uw B' Fw' R2 D2 L B2 L' Rw' Fw L' Rw B' Fw' U Fw2 L2 F' Rw2 R2 B' U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D' L2 U' B
*3. *Rw2 Fw F' R2 F' Uw' U L Rw2 R' Fw' D' U F D2 U' B Fw F Uw Fw F' Uw' R Fw2 U' L2 Rw2 R' D' F' D Rw D Fw L' Rw2 Uw' B Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Rw R2 D2 Fw2 L' F2 D2 L U R Fw2 D Uw U R Bw L' D' U B U2 Fw2 F' L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw B' Lw2 Dw' Bw' Dw2 L' D F L Uw2 R2 Dw2 U Lw Rw' Fw' R2 D' B2 Fw U2 L2 Dw2 Bw L2 Uw U2 Bw R D2 B U
*2. *D2 Dw Uw2 U' Bw F Uw' U L Uw' B' U2 B' F D2 F2 L' Rw Fw2 L' Dw2 Lw2 F Lw2 Uw' R2 U L2 D B2 Fw' Uw Fw2 D Dw2 L' Fw F' Dw2 U B2 L2 B' D' U2 Rw2 Uw Rw D' Uw Fw2 L2 Dw Lw' B2 L' Rw' F' L Dw'
*3. *Uw Bw2 Lw Rw R U' Fw2 D' F Dw Lw' Rw2 B L' D Fw' D2 L' Dw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw Lw2 R2 Fw L2 Lw' R' B U2 Lw R' Dw' U' R2 Bw Fw' F2 Dw' B2 Lw U Lw' R2 Dw2 F D Dw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 L2 R Bw2 Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 F' L2 B2 2L2 2B2 2L2 3R2 F' U 3F2 L 3U' 3R2 B2 2F2 U2 L 2R' U2 L2 2L U F D 2D2 U 3R U' L' 2L2 3R2 D L B2 2B2 U2 B' 2R' 2B' 3F2 F2 R2 3F' 3R2 2F' 2U2 2R D2 3F' U 3R2 2D2 L D 2B2 D 2U2 B' 2L' B 2U2 3F2 D2 3U B2 3R2 3U2 2F2 R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 3U 3B' L B2 D2 3D' 2U 2B L R2 3D2 3B' 2F F' R' 2U 2R' 2B' 3L' 2F L2 B2 2F 2L 3L 3B2 3D 2B' 3B' F2 L' 3L' 3B' 3F 2R 3F2 2D 3U' 2F 2D' U' 2B' 2L 2R B' 3F' 2D2 3F2 L2 R 3D B' 3B 2D2 2L' 2R 2D' 2B 2F' 3L 2R' 3B' 3F2 F' 2L2 3L2 R2 3B 3R R D2 U2 3R 2B2 3F' 2F 2L' 2R' 2B 3F' 3L2 3R2 D2 2R' 3D2 2B2 3D 2U2 B 2L' 3R' 3F' 2L U 3L2 3R2 3F' F 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U F D R L' D2 F' R2 F2 R' D2 U R B2 R' F R B D R' Fw' Uw'
*2. *F2 R2 U2 F L B R F L' U B F R D' U' F' R B2 L2 F' Rw Uw2
*3. *R' D B2 F2 R' U' B R2 U2 D' L' B U2 L' R B F U D' B2 R' Fw' Uw2
*4. *R D' L B2 D' B2 U' F D R' B2 U' D2 L' F' R F2 D2 B2 F' R2 Fw' Uw
*5. *B' F' R U2 D R2 F2 D' U B2 L2 F' U2 R' B2 L' F U2 D Rw' Uw2
*6. *D B2 L2 D' L' U L' B' F U B2 L' U L B D' R2 D L' U2 Fw Uw'
*7. *R2 B2 F' D F' D2 R2 U' L' U' L2 R2 D B2 L' U2 F L2 F2 U' D' Fw Uw2
*8. *B L' B' R' D F B D B L F2 R' B' U L R' B' D' U2 R Fw' Uw
*9. *L2 B R2 D' U2 L2 U B' R2 D U F2 L2 U' D2 F R2 U2 D' B2 Rw' Uw'
*10. *R B2 L B2 F R' F R2 F B' R' B R' B L2 U2 F' B R U Fw Uw'
*11. *U2 L2 B' U B D R' F2 U R' D' F D U2 F' U2 B' F' R B Rw Uw'
*12. *F' D2 U2 F R' L' D' U' R D U L2 U B' F2 U2 B R' D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*13. *D2 B2 U D2 R' D L2 F D' R' U' R' L F2 R' L' U B2 U L' B' Rw2
*14. *U D2 R2 F2 B L2 U D' L2 F2 R2 L' D2 F2 U F' L' R' D Fw' Uw'
*15. *F R2 U' F R D2 R U2 L2 D L' R' U' F' D' B L U2 B L' Fw Uw'
*16. *F U' B' R' B F2 R' F' B L' F B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 D2 F' L Fw' Uw2
*17. *R L' U2 F B2 U R2 L2 D2 R' F' R' L F' D' B' D' F R' F2 U2 Rw Uw
*18. *L' R2 U2 D' L2 D' B D2 L2 B R' F L' D L2 D' L' U' B D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*19. *B R F' R' U' B2 D' U' R B2 U R B' U B' F2 U R' B' F' D Rw2 Uw
*20. *D2 L2 R' B' F' U' F2 R2 L' D R F2 D2 R2 L' F2 B2 R U' Fw' Uw'
*21. *L D2 L D' R' L' U F2 L2 R U D2 F2 D2 R' B' U2 L R' F' Rw2 Uw2
*22. *B L U2 R' F' U R2 U2 R' L2 F2 R' B2 R B' L F2 U' F2 Rw' Uw'
*23. *B' R D2 L2 R2 B L' D2 U2 R D' U F D U R' D' R B2 Rw Uw'
*24. *B' R2 F U2 L' R2 B U2 B U B' D' B F' D' U' F' U D' Rw2 Uw2
*25. *D' U L' U' F2 D' R' F2 R2 B2 R B' R D' U R' B F' U R2 L' Fw Uw
*26. *L' B L' B2 U2 F' U2 D R L D2 F' L D L2 U2 L R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*27. *R' B D' L U' D2 F' U' B2 R U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F U2 F2 B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*28. *F2 D' B U L' F2 B2 R F B' D2 U B F' D' L D2 B L' R2 Fw' Uw'
*29. *D' U R2 D' U B D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 D R D' L B2 L2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*30. *U2 L B F' U2 L' U R2 F2 R2 L2 B' L D2 L B2 D F L' F D2 Rw' Uw'
*31. *R2 D B D L B2 D' F' B U B R2 D' L' F2 D2 U L B' Rw
*32. *R' D' B' L R' B L D' L2 D' U2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 D F2 U R2 Fw Uw'
*33. *D' F' D F2 U2 R' D U2 F' D' L2 F2 R2 F' B' U F' U R' U2 Fw' Uw
*34. *F' D R U B U R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B' R' F' B2 D F2 L B' Rw' Uw2
*35. *U2 B L F B' U L U' L' R' F R D2 B' L2 F' R2 F' B' R' Fw Uw'
*36. *D2 R' D' B' L' D R' U2 D2 L' B' L2 D U' R D2 R2 L' D' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*37. *D' B' R' F' B R' U' R B' R' D R2 F2 B U L2 F' R2 U' R' Fw' Uw2
*38. *U' L2 F D2 R D' B' U R F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 L D2 Fw'
*39. *L F' D F2 D2 F B2 L U2 R D2 L U' L2 U' D2 R F' B' R U' Rw Uw2
*40. *D2 U' L2 D' L' F' U R D L' D' L' U D2 F' D' L' B R U' D Fw Uw2
*41. *F' U R B L' U2 L2 F' R' F2 D F R2 L' D' R' L' U' D' R' Fw Uw'
*42. *B' F U2 L' B2 F2 D' L2 U D F2 B R2 U F2 D F' D R2 F' Rw Uw2
*43. *L' U2 R U L R D2 R' L B' R2 D B' U2 F' B2 D F2 L' Fw Uw
*44. *F2 R2 F2 D R' U L U' B2 U2 B D2 F' B D F2 R' B2 U R2 Fw' Uw'
*45. *B2 D' R' B' L' F' U2 F' L R' F D' B D' L2 B' R2 D' F' B' R Fw' Uw'
*46. *L U L R2 B' R2 U' L' D' F' B2 R L B F2 U R2 F L' Fw Uw2
*47. *F2 L2 D2 B2 F D' R' D2 B U F2 L R' B2 D B' R U' R2 F Rw2 Uw'
*48. *R B' U2 F' R' L F D2 B2 D2 L' D' U' R' U2 R B2 U D B' Rw2 Uw
*49. *U2 R2 L B2 D' F U2 F' B2 R' B2 F' L U' L2 D' B2 L2 F R2 Fw' Uw
*50. *F' B D L' U B' D R U B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 B L' R2 D U2 R2 Fw Uw
*51. *F D2 L D F' B R' U2 R B' R2 F D' U2 B' U' D R2 F Rw2 Uw
*52. *B' R2 U' R F2 U2 D' R' F U' B F U' L2 U R2 D F U B' Rw2 Uw2
*53. *B2 R B R2 D U L2 U2 L2 R' B' R F2 R' D' B2 D U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*54. *D R' F2 U2 L2 B' D U2 L U2 B' D2 F2 B' R' F2 D B2 F L' U Rw' Uw2
*55. *R2 F2 U2 B' D U2 B2 D2 R F R' B2 F' L2 B' F L2 B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*56. *F2 B' D2 L F R' B D B' F' D' F L D' B2 D2 F U2 R D
*57. *R' U2 F' B R2 U F U2 F2 R F' B' D2 U2 R' F L B2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*58. *F' B U' R2 F' B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 R' F2 B D' R U' L B2 D Fw Uw'
*59. *U2 L2 R B2 U' F B U R D' R2 L' B L2 D' L2 F' R' D2 R D Fw Uw2
*60. *B2 F D' L' R2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U R2 U R2 B' L2 D2 L F' Rw' Uw
*61. *L D R L B U2 B' F2 D R2 L' B2 D2 U' L R2 D' U B Rw' Uw2
*62. *R U' L D F' B2 R' F U F2 L R' D L2 F' D R' D F2 B L2 Uw
*63. *U D2 B' U B' U2 F' L2 B2 D U' L B L2 U F B2 U2 D2 F U' Rw' Uw'
*64. *R' L' U' D' L' B2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 F R L2 F' B L2 B U' D' Rw' Uw
*65. *R B U D F D F' L2 F D2 B' R' L2 F B L' F2 L F Rw2 Uw2
*66. *D' U2 L' U2 R' L2 B R L2 F R2 F2 U' F' R D2 U' F' B' Rw2 Uw'
*67. *L F D2 B' L' D R F D U B' U2 B2 L' D B2 L' D' U2 B' Uw'
*68. *L2 R2 F' R' U F' D2 L' R B' L D2 B2 D B2 R' L' D U' F R
*69. *B D' R' B' F D' L' D' B' U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 R' B' L R Fw Uw
*70. *D2 L U' B' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' U L2 U' D2 L F2 R2 U' F B Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B L D' B' U F2 U' F R B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 U
*2. *L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' B' F2 R B U2 L' D F D
*3. *R2 D B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B L' U L U F2 D' U F' U
*4. *R2 F2 D L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 F' D R U' R2 F2 L' U' L2 D2
*5. *B U R B2 U D' B R2 B' R D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U2 D2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L' D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L' U' L' B D' R' U B' F' D L2
*2. *D' L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' B' R' F' U2 B R D R
*3. *R' F2 B2 D F' U2 L' U' R' F B R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 B R2 F' R2
*4. *L2 D2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L B2 D2 R' U' B2 U F D2 F L' F' D' R
*5. *U2 F2 R B2 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 L B' L' U' R' F2 L' R2 D' L F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L' D2 R' B2 U' F' R F' L2 F2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R'
*2. *B2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B' F2 L R F L D B' L2 D R' B'
*3. *F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F D L R' F U' B2 R D B
*4. *D2 R2 D F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R F2 L B D' U F2 D
*5. *D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 F2 R' B L' D' U' R U2 L2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' U R2 D' F' R2 F2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B' R U2 R2 B D' B L F D2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F2 R D F2 D L B' U B2 F' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F U2 F' R' F2
*3. *D R2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R B' R' B U2 L' B2 D' F2 L2
*4. *Fw2 D2 Fw2 L' D Rw Fw' L' B2 Rw' R2 Fw R2 Fw2 F2 D B' U Fw2 U Rw2 D' U L Uw U R' D2 L2 Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L F Rw2 B F2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U2 R U2 F' U R' U R'
*3. *B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D B' L' R2 F L2 F D2 L' U B2
*4. *U' B' Fw' L Rw D' U2 L Uw B2 F' R2 F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' F' D Uw' F R2 Fw' F2 L' R Uw2 B F' R2 B' F' D' B Uw2 Fw' R Fw2 F'
*5. *D Fw' Lw2 B' R U B D2 B2 Rw2 Bw2 D B2 Bw2 Fw' U' Bw' Dw' F' Rw R' Fw2 D L Rw U L2 B' L' Uw' R D2 R' Fw2 Dw B2 D2 Dw U B Uw2 R D2 Rw R' Dw Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 Lw' U2 B F2 D' Lw' Bw2 L Rw Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R F' U F U' R F' U'
*3. *F2 L2 U D' L' F2 B U L F U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L
*4. *D' Fw' Uw2 U2 F' D Fw' D' F' D U' R' D2 L D Uw U' F Uw' R2 F' Rw' R D2 Fw F' U Fw2 Uw2 B' F2 L R D2 U R2 Uw Rw D Uw2
*5. *Bw Dw' Rw' B F Dw L' Uw' L Bw2 Dw Bw F' D2 Bw2 L' R Uw2 L Lw Bw U' F Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' F2 L2 R Dw' B Bw Lw B' Uw2 U' Rw' Fw Dw B2 F' Dw U Bw L' Lw Uw' Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 L Lw F Dw2 F L' D'
*6. *2B2 U' B2 R2 D' 2D U' B2 L D 2B 3F F2 3U 3R2 2B' 3F 2R' 3U' 2L' 3R 2U' U2 L 2B' 3U 2R 2U 2B 3F2 2R2 2U L B 3F' D 3U U 2F' F 2U' 2B2 3F' U B' 3R 2U2 2B 2F 2D2 3U2 U2 2B' D2 2D2 2L' 3R2 D2 B2 3F' 2F2 3U2 2U' B 2B2 D 3U' 2U U 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R2 F R U2 R2 U' R
*3. *B' D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R D L2 B F' L F2 D L
*4. *Rw Uw2 B Fw L2 Uw' B R2 Fw U' R2 F R Uw2 L2 R' U' B' D F2 U' L2 F' Uw B' F D Uw' Rw' Uw2 U2 L Uw' U' R Uw2 U2 L2 R2 B'
*5. *L' Lw2 Uw' L Dw' Uw' U' Lw2 Dw B' Uw B2 Bw' D2 B' L' R' Bw R2 Dw Bw' U R2 U' Lw' Dw B2 Bw2 Fw' D B Fw2 D L' B' Uw B2 U' Lw Rw' B' Rw' Dw Lw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' D Bw F2 L2 Lw' Rw F' Uw F2 R Dw' R2
*6. *F L2 2R2 2U2 U2 3R2 F 2D R2 2B2 3R' R2 D' 3U' L' 2L2 2F' F 2U 2L' 3F 2D' B' D2 2U2 2B2 U2 B' D' U2 3R2 F' U L 2L2 3R 2R R F2 2U' L' F' 3R2 R2 2F2 2L F 2L 2B R' 3U' 2L2 2D' 3U' 2U2 L 3R2 2R 2D2 U' 2R 2D2 2R2 3F' 2L U2 R2 2F' R 3F'
*7. *U2 3B' R' 2B' F D' B 2L2 2B R2 2B2 3F 2D 2L U2 B 3D L' F 2R2 3D' 3U U2 B 2B2 2F2 U' 3R2 U L' 2D2 3D' 2B' 3F 2F' F2 D 3D' 2U2 2L' R2 3D 2F L' 2L' 2D' 3L 3U' 3R2 3B' F2 2L2 3B2 L 3B' 3D 3L' B 2D B' 3F 2L' 2F' 2U' 3L2 D2 U 3F 3L' F' 2R' R' B2 2F 2D 2U' L 3R 2B2 F' 3D' U2 3B2 D 2D 3B2 2R2 3F' F 2D L' R 2D' 2U' L' 2F2 3U 2F' F 2L

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR0+ DL1+ UL2+ U5+ R1- D5- L5- ALL1- y2 U1- R1+ D4+ L1+ ALL4+ UR DR 
*2. *UR2- DR3+ DL3+ UL4- U1- R1- D0+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2+ D3+ L2- ALL5+ DL UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR3+ DL5- UL5- U3- R1- D6+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R3- D3+ L1- ALL2- DR DL UL 
*4. *UR5- DR2+ DL1+ UL2- U2- R5- D6+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R4+ D2+ L2- ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
*5. *UR4+ DR1- DL1- UL4+ U2+ R3- D0+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R4+ D2+ L4- ALL3+ UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' B' U L' B U' R' L' r b' u'
*2. *U R L' U' L' R' L B r' u
*3. *U L' R U' R U L' B U' l' r b' u'
*4. *U' R' L U' R' U' L' l r' b
*5. *R' L' R' B' U' B L' R' l' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 2) /
*3. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 4) / (6, 0)
*5. *(-3, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 6)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R B' U' R U R L' R B' U'
*2. *B L U B' U' L' B L' B' L' B'
*3. *L R B' R' L R L' U L' R U
*4. *R U L R' L' B R B' U L' U'
*5. *L U R U' L B' L' B R' B U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F U' R U' F2 R U R2
*3. *R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B' R U' F L B D2 L2 F
*4. *Uw R U B Fw' D F L2 F' D2 U' B2 R2 Fw D Fw' F2 L' Rw D' B2 D' Uw U2 Rw' Uw U F Rw R' F2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw U' L2 R B' F
*5. *B' Uw2 R Uw Bw Uw B' Fw F' D Dw2 L2 D' L F2 Dw Fw2 Lw' Dw U2 L2 R' Dw' Bw' Lw2 D' U B Bw Fw' R' Dw R D U' Rw Fw R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' B Lw' D Bw2 U' R2 Fw L' B Fw2 Dw' B2 Uw U' F L Lw2 F2 D
*OH. *B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D U' F2 L2 F' R2 B' D U L R' U2 F' L2 D2
*Clock. *UR4- DR2- DL2+ UL3+ U3+ R6+ D3+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R1+ D1+ L2+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B' U' L U R' B L r b u
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, -2)
*Skewb. *U R B' R B L' U' B' L B' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F L r b r' b' l' f' B F' R' F R' B L B'
*2. *B' r b' f' F' l' f' B' F L R' B' L' R' B R'
*3. *l f r' b' B' l' b f' L R' B L B' F' R' B F
*4. *F R B' l b r R' f r' L' F L R F R B' R F
*5. *L' B L b' l L f l' F' L B' R' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw Uw B Uw' R' Bw U' L Uw R' Uw Bw' Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw Bw' Lw' u' l' b
*2. *L R B' Lw U' Rw Bw R Bw U Lw' Bw Rw Lw' Uw Lw u
*3. *Uw' Bw Lw R' Uw L' Bw R Bw U B Rw Lw Uw Bw' Lw' Uw Bw' u'
*4. *Rw R' Uw Lw Rw L' R' Uw' Bw L' B' Rw' Uw Bw' Uw u' l r
*5. *R' Bw' Lw Rw' L B' Rw Uw' U R Uw' Bw' Uw' Bw Rw' Bw' Uw' u' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 D R U L U2 R D2 L U L D2 R U3 L D3 R U2 R U L D R2 U L D R D2 L2 U L U2 R D R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 R U L3 U R U R2 D2 L U L U R D2 L D L U2 R U L D R D2 R U2 R U L3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 L2 U R3 D L U R D3 L U L U L D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R U L D R2 D2 L2 U L D R U2 R2 U L3 D R U L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L3 D R2 U L2 D R D R2 U L D2 R U2 L U L D2 R U2 L D L D R D L U3 R3 D3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R D2 L U R2 D R U L U R D L U2 L D3 R2 U L3 U2 R D R U R D2 L U2 L D3 R U2 L D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R D' L' D R2 B D2 L' U2 R' U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R D2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U B' R B2 F2 R D R' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' D F2 U L' D2 B2 L2 B R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 R' F2 L B2 R' U2 F2 R U2 L2 D F R' B2 F2 R U' B' D U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 L D2 L F R' D R' D B R D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F U R' U R' B2 L B' R' F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U
*2. *F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 U2 L' D' R B' U R' F' D2 B2 U
*3. *B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L F2 D2 U' L B' F2 R2 D' R2
*4. *L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 F' D2 B' R D L2 R2
*5. *U R2 D U' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B L' R2 B2 U R2 F' U' L2 U L

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UR LB UL LB RF UF UR UF UR UL UF RF UR RB UB LB UL RB LF UL UB UR UF LB UB UR UL LF DL LF DR RF UF RB UB UL LB LF DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+ UL LB+2 DF+ DR DF+2 UF- DL+2 LF+ UF+ DL+ DR RB+ DR+2
*2. *UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UL UB LB UL RF UR UF UR UF UL UB UL UF LB UB UL RB UR UF UL LB LF UF UL UB RB UR UB UR LF DL LF DL DR RB DF RF UF DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LB+2 UB UR LB UB UR+ LB+ DB-2 RB+2 UR RB+2
*3. *UF UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UB LB UL UF UR LB RF UR UF UL UB UL RF UR UF RB UB UL UF LF UF UR UB UL RB UR RB LF DB RB UR UF LF DR DF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ DB+ RB UR+2 RF+ DB- UB UR LB-2 RF-2
*4. *UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UF LB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF LB UL UF UR UB LB RF UR RB UR UB RB LF UL UF LB LF UL LB DF RF LF DL LF DB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+2 UF RF-2 DL+2 DB DL-2 UL-2 DF+ LF-2
*5. *UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UR UB UR LB RF UF UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UF UL UF RF UR RB UB UL LF UF UR UL RB UR RB LF UF UL UB UR DB DL LB DB DR RB UB UR RF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UB+2 RB UB-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF+ DR+ DB+2 LB- DR+2 UR+2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2020)

Results for week 44: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, JoXCuber, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(103)
1.  1.47 Legomanz
1.  1.47 OriginalUsername
3.  1.51 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.65 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.72 aidenkimm
6.  1.82 ExultantCarn
7.  2.16 Dylab is nub
8.  2.50 JoXCuber
9.  2.52 Luke Garrett
10.  2.67 JoaquinRuenes
11.  2.71 Christopher Fandrich
12.  2.76 Rubadcar
13.  2.83 ichcubegerne
14.  2.86 Dream Cubing
15.  2.87 riz3ndrr
16.  2.93 Santha Ruban
17.  2.95 Niclas Mach
17.  2.95 BMcCl1
19.  2.96 ElyasCubing
20.  2.97 BraydenTheCuber
21.  3.01 GAN CUBER
21.  3.01 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  3.11 tJardigradHe
24.  3.12 cuberkid10
25.  3.13 mihnea3000
26.  3.19 Dylan Swarts
27.  3.22 Kylegadj
28.  3.35 JChambers13
29.  3.42 BradenTheMagician
29.  3.42 G2013
31.  3.47 fun at the joy
32.  3.67 wearephamily1719
33.  3.70 VJW
34.  3.77 Sub1Hour
35.  3.81 NewoMinx
36.  3.82 [email protected]
37.  3.83 sigalig
38.  3.85 Fred Lang
39.  3.91 VIBE_ZT
39.  3.91 ElephantCuber
41.  3.94 MCuber
41.  3.94 FaLoL
41.  3.94 DGCubes
44.  3.95 Ianwubby
45.  4.03 quing
46.  4.09 Micah Morrison
47.  4.16 Aadil ali
48.  4.18 abunickabhi
49.  4.33 Sjviray
50.  4.35 mm15
51.  4.40 Cubing5life
52.  4.46 50ph14
53.  4.56 d2polld
54.  4.65 MattP98
55.  4.89 Isaac Latta
56.  4.92 aarush vasanadu
57.  4.94 lumes2121
58.  4.96 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  5.00 swankfukinc
60.  5.14 loffy
61.  5.15 NintendoCuber
62.  5.19 oliverpallo
63.  5.43 Moreno van Rooijen
64.  5.53 cuberboiiii
65.  5.62 scrubizilla
66.  5.78 anna4f
67.  5.83 skewby_cuber
68.  5.92 John Benwell
69.  5.99 joshsailscga
70.  6.07 nevinscph
71.  6.24 Skewb_Cube
72.  6.36 ValerioF21
73.  6.53 Lewis
74.  6.74 TheSlykrCubr
75.  6.79 Mike Hughey
76.  6.96 l0lIb0y
77.  6.97 Sitina
78.  6.98 Theepiccuber6969
79.  7.06 breadears
80.  7.12 LittleLumos
81.  7.58 yash vijayan
82.  7.69 TheEpicCuber
83.  7.71 Simeon Scheepers
84.  7.91 MarkA64
85.  8.33 Jrg
86.  8.60 sporteisvogel
87.  8.96 HippieCuber
88.  9.50 Rubika-37-021204
89.  9.52 anderson_1231
90.  9.61 Deri Nata Wijaya
91.  9.68 YaleZ1023
92.  9.71 rdurette10
93.  9.72 thomas.sch
94.  10.46 Moosekacha
95.  10.86 Jacck
96.  10.97 KyleTheCuber
97.  11.61 One Wheel
98.  12.16 SanArg
99.  15.19 Nir1213
100.  20.49 Joshua smith the cuber
101.  24.30 Rosh Abin Abraham
102.  28.17 MatsBergsten
103.  DNF blorbus


*3x3x3*(139)
1.  6.55 Luke Garrett
2.  7.08 OriginalUsername
3.  7.16 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.47 Zubin Park
5.  7.63 gottagitgud
6.  7.78 riz3ndrr
7.  7.85 jason3141
8.  7.86 Legomanz
9.  8.15 Charles Jerome
10.  8.17 Micah Morrison
11.  8.21 tJardigradHe
12.  8.69 ExultantCarn
13.  8.81 thecubingwizard
13.  8.81 mihnea3000
15.  8.85 cuberkid10
16.  8.92 NewoMinx
17.  9.01 aidenkimm
18.  9.24 Dylab is nub
19.  9.46 Cubing5life
20.  9.61 BradenTheMagician
21.  9.65 Dream Cubing
22.  9.69 Kylegadj
23.  9.80 DGCubes
24.  9.82 Christopher Fandrich
24.  9.82 fun at the joy
26.  10.09 Sjviray
27.  10.11 G2013
28.  10.14 Coinman_
29.  10.18 Rubadcar
30.  10.23 ichcubegerne
31.  10.28 JoXCuber
32.  10.46 Logan2017DAYR01
33.  10.49 VJW
34.  10.53 Keenan Johnson
35.  10.54 abhijat
36.  10.67 NathanaelCubes
37.  10.70 Fred Lang
38.  11.03 FaLoL
39.  11.14 turtwig
40.  11.18 Niclas Mach
41.  11.24 d2polld
42.  11.26 abunickabhi
43.  11.35 sigalig
44.  11.38 Sub1Hour
45.  11.53 Isaac Latta
46.  11.62 TheNoobCuber
46.  11.62 joshsailscga
46.  11.62 MCuber
46.  11.62 20luky3
50.  11.71 skewby_cuber
51.  11.73 BMcCl1
52.  11.81 wearephamily1719
53.  11.83 Jam88
54.  11.86 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  12.15 BraydenTheCuber
56.  12.28 FishyIshy
57.  12.45 Devadathan Unni
58.  12.75 MattP98
59.  12.87 lumes2121
60.  13.14 Santha Ruban
61.  13.20 Dylan Swarts
62.  13.29 Aadil ali
63.  13.48 Rollercoasterben
64.  13.51 revaldoah
65.  13.56 xyzzy
66.  13.65 NintendoCuber
67.  13.76 mm15
67.  13.76 breadears
69.  13.81 Ianwubby
70.  13.89 l0lIb0y
71.  13.94 Jack314
72.  14.10 R Prime
73.  14.14 [email protected]
74.  14.21 thatkid
75.  14.49 loffy
76.  14.74 John Benwell
77.  15.15 ElephantCuber
78.  15.33 Skewb_Cube
79.  15.49 VIBE_ZT
80.  15.60 nevinscph
81.  15.85 swankfukinc
82.  15.95 aarush vasanadu
83.  16.38 50ph14
84.  16.74 GAN CUBER
85.  16.84 trangium
86.  16.95 Hunter Eric Deardurff
87.  16.97 UnknownCanvas
88.  17.05 Moreno van Rooijen
89.  17.29 riovqn
90.  17.32 rdurette10
91.  17.57 NE CUBES
91.  17.57 Adoni
93.  17.67 jotak7
94.  17.83 Zain_A24
95.  18.05 TheSlykrCubr
96.  18.07 Petri Krzywacki
97.  18.28 LittleLumos
98.  18.30 anna4f
99.  18.81 kilwap147
100.  19.34 Deri Nata Wijaya
101.  19.35 MarkA64
102.  19.73 SpeedCuberSUB30
103.  19.79 scrubizilla
104.  20.05 Mo_A2244
105.  20.13 YaleZ1023
106.  20.30 cwirkus50
107.  20.34 Mike Hughey
108.  20.38 cuberboiiii
109.  21.60 SanArg
110.  21.65 CreationUniverse
111.  22.17 One Wheel
112.  22.65 Jrg
113.  23.19 Lewis
114.  23.52 yash vijayan
115.  23.65 swburk
116.  23.73 HippieCuber
117.  24.41 freshcuber.de
118.  24.77 Theepiccuber6969
119.  24.86 Janice_leslie
120.  25.43 TheEpicCuber
121.  26.36 J perm
122.  27.13 sporteisvogel
123.  29.24 Caleb Rogers
124.  29.37 Rubika-37-021204
125.  31.08 hebscody
126.  31.95 anderson_1231
127.  32.97 Jacck
128.  34.03 Atomixcc
129.  35.01 KyleTheCuber
130.  35.63 Simeon Scheepers
131.  36.17 Aagney Krishna B
132.  36.77 Moosekacha
133.  37.30 Nir1213
134.  39.85 Diego Garcia
135.  40.04 MatsBergsten
136.  45.16 dav3
137.  47.78 Joshua smith the cuber
138.  50.28 C Perm
139.  51.25 Rosh Abin Abraham


*4x4x4*(70)
1.  30.56 Khairur Rachim
2.  31.20 OriginalUsername
3.  31.99 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  33.50 ichcubegerne
5.  35.30 FaLoL
6.  37.77 Dream Cubing
7.  37.79 sigalig
8.  37.95 Charles Jerome
9.  38.56 Luke Garrett
10.  38.87 JoXCuber
11.  39.28 BradenTheMagician
12.  39.88 Niclas Mach
13.  40.61 Sjviray
14.  42.63 Christopher Fandrich
15.  43.48 DGCubes
16.  44.55 fun at the joy
17.  44.68 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  45.47 Keenan Johnson
19.  46.57 Rafaello
20.  47.73 xyzzy
21.  47.76 Isaac Latta
22.  47.80 Fred Lang
23.  48.31 quing
24.  48.46 Dylan Swarts
25.  48.80 joshsailscga
26.  48.91 abunickabhi
27.  49.08 Dylab is nub
28.  49.09 wearephamily1719
29.  49.49 Sub1Hour
30.  49.98 thatkid
31.  50.83 Ianwubby
32.  50.87 nevinscph
33.  51.14 BMcCl1
34.  51.52 lumes2121
35.  51.66 swankfukinc
36.  51.73 MattP98
37.  51.95 skewby_cuber
38.  53.15 John Benwell
39.  54.50 Devadathan Unni
40.  54.75 ExultantCarn
41.  55.20 NathanaelCubes
42.  58.72 aarush vasanadu
43.  59.13 LittleLumos
44.  59.23 VIBE_ZT
45.  1:00.39 mm15
46.  1:00.65 [email protected]
47.  1:01.10 ElephantCuber
48.  1:02.34 breadears
49.  1:02.85 revaldoah
50.  1:05.50 loffy
51.  1:07.45 d2polld
52.  1:11.81 Petri Krzywacki
53.  1:17.12 rdurette10
54.  1:22.98 Lewis
55.  1:25.58 Jrg
56.  1:26.73 Mo_A2244
57.  1:28.45 Zain_A24
58.  1:28.77 Mike Hughey
59.  1:30.53 One Wheel
60.  1:32.19 Skewb_Cube
61.  1:34.06 TheSlykrCubr
62.  1:38.39 Rubika-37-021204
63.  1:43.17 SanArg
64.  1:46.44 sporteisvogel
65.  1:46.55 freshcuber.de
66.  1:51.74 MarkA64
67.  1:52.75 Jacck
68.  1:58.74 HippieCuber
69.  2:01.69 MatsBergsten
70.  2:19.76 Moosekacha


*5x5x5*(47)
1.  59.93 OriginalUsername
2.  59.97 Dream Cubing
3.  1:00.38 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:07.82 ichcubegerne
5.  1:08.89 JoXCuber
6.  1:08.98 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:10.85 FaLoL
8.  1:15.69 sigalig
9.  1:18.23 Charles Jerome
10.  1:18.97 Niclas Mach
11.  1:21.22 DGCubes
12.  1:22.20 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:24.86 xyzzy
14.  1:25.14 joshsailscga
15.  1:27.79 nevinscph
16.  1:27.99 Fred Lang
17.  1:30.62 VJW
18.  1:31.09 Christopher Fandrich
19.  1:32.14 Sub1Hour
20.  1:32.24 Ianwubby
21.  1:34.87 BMcCl1
22.  1:37.11 MattP98
23.  1:38.14 Santha Ruban
24.  1:42.48 Isaac Latta
25.  1:42.98 swankfukinc
26.  1:44.27 mm15
27.  1:45.13 breadears
28.  2:01.48 Utkarsh Ashar
29.  2:03.89 thatkid
30.  2:11.74 LittleLumos
31.  2:16.38 One Wheel
32.  2:22.62 revaldoah
33.  2:27.24 rdurette10
34.  2:30.98 Lewis
35.  2:32.28 Jrg
36.  2:33.10 Petri Krzywacki
37.  2:33.18 loffy
38.  2:33.93 filmip
39.  2:38.91 l0lIb0y
40.  2:43.96 Rubika-37-021204
41.  2:46.69 sporteisvogel
42.  2:56.55 Jacck
43.  3:00.73 aarush vasanadu
44.  3:11.77 thomas.sch
45.  3:58.88 MatsBergsten
46.  3:59.50 HippieCuber
47.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:48.46 Dream Cubing
2.  1:56.40 FaLoL
3.  1:57.97 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:04.29 JoXCuber
5.  2:07.77 OriginalUsername
6.  2:15.71 sigalig
7.  2:21.04 Keroma12
8.  2:29.16 Charles Jerome
9.  2:31.21 xyzzy
10.  2:37.72 Niclas Mach
11.  2:40.64 nevinscph
12.  2:57.51 MattP98
13.  3:02.38 Fred Lang
14.  3:24.06 swankfukinc
15.  3:46.78 One Wheel
16.  3:48.53 breadears
17.  3:50.01 Isaac Latta
18.  4:40.26 LittleLumos
19.  4:52.83 Jrg
20.  4:56.08 Rubika-37-021204
21.  5:01.30 Lewis
22.  5:28.22 sporteisvogel
23.  5:29.63 rdurette10
24.  7:27.35 MatsBergsten
25.  7:55.26 HippieCuber
26.  DNF abunickabhi


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  2:20.10 Dream Cubing
2.  2:55.45 FaLoL
3.  3:01.16 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:08.91 JoXCuber
5.  3:26.65 Keroma12
6.  3:32.00 sigalig
7.  3:36.06 Niclas Mach
8.  3:37.30 nevinscph
9.  3:50.99 xyzzy
10.  4:01.39 fun at the joy
11.  4:32.97 swankfukinc
12.  6:40.75 LittleLumos
13.  6:59.36 Jrg
14.  7:43.69 Rubika-37-021204
15.  8:25.01 sporteisvogel
16.  8:26.12 thomas.sch
17.  8:28.59 rdurette10
18.  DNF Dylan Swarts
18.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(28)
1.  7.90 JoXCuber
2.  8.03 Khairur Rachim
3.  9.26 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  9.79 ichcubegerne
5.  9.96 sigalig
6.  11.64 OriginalUsername
7.  12.88 Christopher Fandrich
8.  13.16 G2013
9.  14.48 fun at the joy
10.  14.73 Rosh Abin Abraham
11.  14.81 BraydenTheCuber
12.  19.54 skewby_cuber
13.  21.34 MattP98
14.  22.42 abunickabhi
15.  23.58 MatsBergsten
16.  24.05 Niclas Mach
17.  27.61 openseas
18.  28.33 nevinscph
19.  31.47 joshsailscga
20.  32.85 Deri Nata Wijaya
21.  35.08 Mike Hughey
22.  41.92 LittleLumos
23.  44.62 aarush vasanadu
24.  46.47 Santha Ruban
25.  57.06 oliverpallo
26.  1:29.76 Jacck
27.  1:45.90 cuberboiiii
28.  3:00.84 Moosekacha


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(25)
1.  15.31 elliottk_
2.  17.04 sigalig
3.  18.35 G2013


Spoiler



4.  25.09 abunickabhi
5.  30.97 Keroma12
6.  47.87 MattP98
7.  48.80 openseas
8.  50.34 revaldoah
9.  50.99 fun at the joy
10.  59.21 skewby_cuber
11.  1:03.50 thatkid
12.  1:06.22 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:06.59 nevinscph
14.  1:10.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
15.  1:14.22 MatsBergsten
16.  1:18.46 joshsailscga
17.  1:27.24 ichcubegerne
18.  1:32.08 Niclas Mach
19.  2:00.08 Mike Hughey
20.  2:33.47 filmip
21.  2:53.09 Jacck
22.  5:51.96 anna4f
23.  7:12.08 freshcuber.de
24.  DNF LittleLumos
24.  DNF wearephamily1719


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  4:40.51 nevinscph
2.  6:40.78 MatsBergsten
3.  7:10.21 openseas


Spoiler



4.  9:35.01 LittleLumos
5.  9:37.42 Deri Nata Wijaya
6.  9:42.67 Jacck
7.  15:23.73 filmip
8.  DNF thatkid
8.  DNF Keroma12


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  10:04.18 nevinscph
2.  15:32.43 MatsBergsten
3.  15:32.67 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  9/10 30:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
2.  9/10 45:57 fun at the joy
3.  5/5 21:11 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  5/5 27:20 MatsBergsten
5.  7/9 31:11 openseas
6.  4/4 21:07 filmip
7.  5/6 40:00 LittleLumos
8.  1/2 2:19 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(70)
1.  10.20 Pranav Gadge
2.  12.01 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.42 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.92 tJardigradHe
5.  12.93 OriginalUsername
6.  14.56 Dream Cubing
7.  15.13 NathanaelCubes
8.  15.18 ichcubegerne
9.  15.81 GenTheThief
10.  15.92 Charles Jerome
11.  16.08 Micah Morrison
12.  16.96 Kylegadj
13.  17.52 abunickabhi
14.  17.61 JoXCuber
15.  17.76 turtwig
16.  18.06 cuberkid10
17.  18.21 MCuber
17.  18.21 xyzzy
19.  18.27 Niclas Mach
20.  18.63 Christopher Fandrich
21.  18.75 mihnea3000
22.  19.35 Jam88
23.  19.53 FaLoL
24.  19.57 BradenTheMagician
25.  20.06 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  20.09 DGCubes
27.  21.06 fun at the joy
28.  22.55 GAN CUBER
29.  23.41 BMcCl1
30.  24.43 quing
31.  24.53 Santha Ruban
32.  24.62 skewby_cuber
33.  26.02 Sub1Hour
34.  26.32 lumes2121
35.  26.54 Fred Lang
36.  27.03 Isaac Latta
37.  27.18 revaldoah
38.  27.82 Dylan Swarts
39.  28.25 MattP98
40.  28.90 Devadathan Unni
41.  29.13 d2polld
42.  30.02 aarush vasanadu
43.  30.32 nevinscph
44.  31.04 joshsailscga
45.  31.44 breadears
46.  32.89 LittleLumos
47.  34.94 Petri Krzywacki
48.  35.08 VIBE_ZT
49.  35.52 freshcuber.de
50.  35.58 Cubing5life
51.  35.83 swankfukinc
52.  36.96 loffy
53.  37.91 [email protected]
54.  41.97 Mike Hughey
55.  44.12 rdurette10
56.  44.61 mm15
57.  44.90 TheSlykrCubr
58.  46.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
59.  46.55 scrubizilla
60.  47.62 cwirkus50
61.  57.22 Theepiccuber6969
62.  58.17 Jacck
63.  58.91 sporteisvogel
64.  1:02.60 HippieCuber
65.  1:04.37 KyleTheCuber
66.  1:07.62 SanArg
67.  1:24.66 Rubika-37-021204
68.  DNF UnknownCanvas
68.  DNF Nir1213
68.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  33.11 OriginalUsername
2.  34.05 Dylab is nub
3.  1:03.84 ichcubegerne

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  27.35 scrubizilla
2.  33.05 fun at the joy
3.  36.42 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  38.37 cuberboiiii
5.  53.32 BradenTheMagician
6.  53.77 JoXCuber
7.  1:24.16 openseas
8.  1:38.83 Jacck
9.  2:04.74 joshsailscga
10.  2:23.50 Christopher Fandrich
11.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  23.00 (20, 24, 25) Mrauo
1.  23.00 (22, 22, 25) rodrisan
3.  34.33 (31, 36, 36) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  DNF (24, 25, DNS) Sebastien


*2-3-4 Relay*(42)
1.  42.40 Micah Morrison
2.  44.71 Khairur Rachim
3.  46.48 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  47.88 Dream Cubing
5.  49.27 OriginalUsername
6.  49.68 tJardigradHe
7.  53.99 BradenTheMagician
8.  55.28 ichcubegerne
9.  58.74 Christopher Fandrich
10.  59.88 DGCubes
11.  1:02.12 Cubing5life
12.  1:02.58 Niclas Mach
13.  1:04.33 BMcCl1
14.  1:06.04 Fred Lang
15.  1:06.21 abunickabhi
16.  1:06.94 MattP98
17.  1:08.71 joshsailscga
18.  1:09.20 skewby_cuber
19.  1:10.11 swankfukinc
20.  1:12.36 scrubizilla
21.  1:13.57 nevinscph
22.  1:13.99 lumes2121
23.  1:14.87 breadears
24.  1:18.26 Utkarsh Ashar
25.  1:20.42 mm15
26.  1:26.42 loffy
27.  1:31.79 VIBE_ZT
28.  1:34.42 LittleLumos
29.  1:34.59 [email protected]
30.  1:55.67 rdurette10
31.  2:06.26 Skewb_Cube
32.  2:11.74 Lewis
33.  2:12.46 sporteisvogel
34.  2:19.06 TheSlykrCubr
35.  2:20.55 HippieCuber
36.  2:21.51 TheEpicCuber
37.  2:23.95 Rubika-37-021204
38.  2:25.80 Jrg
39.  2:32.86 Jacck
40.  2:54.18 MatsBergsten
41.  3:12.28 anna4f
42.  DNF aarush vasanadu


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:43.62 tJardigradHe
2.  1:46.48 Dream Cubing
3.  1:49.38 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  1:52.01 JoXCuber
5.  1:57.25 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:00.67 ichcubegerne
7.  2:09.43 Niclas Mach
8.  2:19.75 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2:21.93 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:30.94 BMcCl1
11.  2:36.02 joshsailscga
12.  2:41.75 abunickabhi
13.  2:46.16 Fred Lang
14.  3:01.96 nevinscph
15.  3:04.77 [email protected]
16.  3:10.62 swankfukinc
17.  3:11.39 mm15
18.  3:15.11 breadears
19.  3:27.06 LittleLumos
20.  4:13.24 rdurette10
21.  4:24.36 loffy
22.  4:31.18 aarush vasanadu
23.  4:47.96 Jrg
24.  4:48.66 sporteisvogel
25.  5:01.47 Lewis
26.  5:24.65 Rubika-37-021204
27.  5:29.97 Jacck
28.  5:58.22 TheEpicCuber
29.  6:09.56 TheSlykrCubr
30.  6:25.22 HippieCuber
31.  7:30.54 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:39.40 Dream Cubing
2.  3:46.98 ichcubegerne
3.  4:02.25 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  5:04.53 Niclas Mach
5.  5:32.85 nevinscph
6.  6:42.09 swankfukinc
7.  7:12.08 LittleLumos
8.  7:32.27 breadears
9.  9:19.32 Lewis
10.  10:33.02 Jrg
11.  11:22.19 sporteisvogel
12.  14:25.77 HippieCuber
13.  15:09.22 MatsBergsten
14.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  5:52.26 Dream Cubing
2.  6:51.03 ichcubegerne
3.  7:41.12 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  8:45.56 Niclas Mach
5.  9:28.98 nevinscph
6.  9:52.77 BradenTheMagician
7.  10:42.66 Hunter Eric Deardurff
8.  10:55.65 swankfukinc
9.  12:52.84 breadears
10.  13:12.48 [email protected]
11.  14:15.91 LittleLumos
12.  17:14.43 Lewis
13.  18:29.63 Jrg
14.  18:50.94 Rubika-37-021204
15.  19:07.03 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(30)
1.  4.35 JChambers13
2.  4.41 Yunhooooo
3.  4.59 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  5.76 ElephantCuber
5.  6.97 NewoMinx
6.  7.99 BradenTheMagician
7.  8.67 MattP98
8.  8.86 tJardigradHe
9.  8.89 JoXCuber
10.  8.95 Micah Morrison
11.  9.46 OriginalUsername
12.  9.62 fun at the joy
13.  9.73 Niclas Mach
14.  9.87 Luke Garrett
15.  10.68 [email protected]
16.  11.56 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  12.15 ichcubegerne
18.  13.18 Hunter Eric Deardurff
19.  13.43 Fred Lang
20.  16.37 aarush vasanadu
21.  17.68 revaldoah
22.  19.02 Mike Hughey
23.  19.09 Moosekacha
24.  19.50 nevinscph
25.  20.22 lumes2121
26.  20.28 abunickabhi
27.  24.25 Jacck
28.  34.90 sporteisvogel
29.  37.13 d2polld
30.  58.88 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(31)
1.  53.17 Khairur Rachim
2.  57.92 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.49 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:04.22 ichcubegerne
5.  1:08.56 tJardigradHe
6.  1:09.16 Fred Lang
7.  1:10.19 R Prime
8.  1:14.12 BradenTheMagician
9.  1:20.03 JoXCuber
10.  1:20.09 Cubing5life
11.  1:21.30 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  1:23.36 Niclas Mach
13.  1:29.32 swankfukinc
14.  1:32.45 Dylan Swarts
15.  1:38.28 50ph14
16.  1:43.38 Christopher Fandrich
17.  1:44.62 nevinscph
18.  1:54.21 aarush vasanadu
19.  1:57.03 VJW
20.  1:57.72 breadears
21.  2:01.51 loffy
22.  2:09.78 joshsailscga
23.  2:11.54 Lewis
24.  2:23.08 Isaac Latta
25.  2:34.10 rdurette10
26.  3:04.76 HippieCuber
27.  3:32.67 Jacck
28.  3:46.65 Moosekacha
29.  4:04.89 sporteisvogel
30.  5:04.44 Rubika-37-021204
31.  11:19.21 MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(58)
1.  2.67 Dylab is nub
2.  2.80 50ph14
3.  2.83 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.87 DGCubes
5.  2.99 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  3.62 OriginalUsername
7.  3.64 Cooki348
8.  4.12 mihnea3000
9.  4.24 Charles Jerome
10.  4.51 JoXCuber
11.  4.55 Niclas Mach
12.  4.66 ElephantCuber
13.  4.84 BradenTheMagician
14.  4.89 ichcubegerne
15.  5.22 Rubadcar
16.  5.25 wearephamily1719
17.  5.28 ExultantCarn
18.  5.49 yash vijayan
18.  5.49 Luke Garrett
18.  5.49 skewby_cuber
21.  5.82 FaLoL
22.  5.84 Micah Morrison
23.  5.94 NintendoCuber
24.  6.07 MattP98
25.  6.18 [email protected]
26.  6.45 loffy
27.  6.54 fun at the joy
28.  6.75 Isaac Latta
29.  6.79 Christopher Fandrich
30.  6.85 Dream Cubing
31.  7.34 rdurette10
32.  7.47 Fred Lang
33.  7.53 Lewis
34.  7.68 sigalig
35.  8.95 abunickabhi
36.  9.64 Mike Hughey
37.  9.68 lumes2121
38.  9.71 swankfukinc
39.  10.47 aarush vasanadu
40.  10.61 sporteisvogel
41.  11.07 mm15
42.  11.25 Moosekacha
43.  11.56 Joshua smith the cuber
44.  11.75 Jacck
45.  12.96 nevinscph
46.  13.74 scrubizilla
47.  14.08 Skewb_Cube
48.  14.31 TheEpicCuber
49.  15.04 Theepiccuber6969
50.  15.76 anna4f
51.  16.46 YaleZ1023
52.  16.54 thomas.sch
53.  18.01 anderson_1231
54.  19.50 Rubika-37-021204
55.  23.70 HippieCuber
56.  25.12 Rosh Abin Abraham
57.  27.38 KyleTheCuber
58.  28.20 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(43)
1.  7.39 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.35 mrsniffles01
3.  9.74 Dylab is nub


Spoiler



4.  11.22 Charles Jerome
5.  11.25 riz3ndrr
6.  11.45 Sub1Hour
7.  12.29 BraydenTheCuber
8.  12.60 Micah Morrison
9.  13.01 BradenTheMagician
10.  13.09 Rollercoasterben
11.  13.39 Kylegadj
12.  13.80 tJardigradHe
13.  14.82 cuberkid10
14.  14.94 fun at the joy
15.  14.98 NathanaelCubes
16.  15.41 Luke Garrett
17.  15.65 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  16.04 OriginalUsername
19.  16.87 cheaj99
20.  17.68 ichcubegerne
20.  17.68 20luky3
22.  18.16 DGCubes
23.  18.29 MCuber
24.  18.56 50ph14
25.  18.59 wearephamily1719
26.  20.15 Dream Cubing
27.  20.43 JoXCuber
28.  21.65 NintendoCuber
29.  21.80 VIBE_ZT
30.  24.39 MattP98
31.  24.44 Sitina
32.  26.42 Niclas Mach
33.  28.77 Fred Lang
34.  33.98 Isaac Latta
35.  37.24 rdurette10
36.  41.96 aarush vasanadu
37.  44.12 Mike Hughey
38.  55.95 Lewis
39.  57.16 nevinscph
40.  1:02.09 Jacck
41.  1:04.74 filmip
42.  1:34.44 sporteisvogel
43.  6:51.82 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(53)
1.  2.66 riz3ndrr
2.  2.84 Isaac Latta
3.  2.99 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  3.42 Dylab is nub
5.  3.53 Legomanz
6.  3.73 Rubadcar
7.  4.01 tJardigradHe
8.  4.20 OriginalUsername
9.  4.40 NewoMinx
10.  5.02 Luke Garrett
11.  5.17 Kylegadj
12.  5.22 d2polld
13.  5.40 50ph14
14.  6.05 BradenTheMagician
15.  6.06 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  6.10 mihnea3000
17.  6.50 DGCubes
18.  6.71 Dream Cubing
19.  6.74 ichcubegerne
20.  7.01 Niclas Mach
21.  7.23 JoXCuber
22.  7.37 lumes2121
23.  7.41 Micah Morrison
24.  7.46 aarush vasanadu
25.  7.62 quing
26.  7.72 Santha Ruban
27.  8.31 Rollercoasterben
27.  8.31 Fred Lang
29.  8.76 MattP98
30.  8.89 abunickabhi
31.  8.95 skewby_cuber
32.  9.82 BraydenTheCuber
33.  10.11 wearephamily1719
34.  11.50 NintendoCuber
35.  11.92 [email protected]
36.  12.89 loffy
37.  13.25 mm15
38.  13.27 Lewis
39.  13.92 fun at the joy
40.  14.04 swankfukinc
41.  14.67 rdurette10
42.  14.96 Mike Hughey
43.  16.50 anna4f
44.  17.84 nevinscph
45.  17.91 Moosekacha
46.  20.56 Theepiccuber6969
47.  21.94 HippieCuber
48.  25.02 thomas.sch
49.  25.70 Jacck
50.  26.70 Rubika-37-021204
51.  29.67 MatsBergsten
52.  30.93 sporteisvogel
53.  DNF scrubizilla


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  24.23 DGCubes
2.  28.72 Logan2017DAYR01
3.  33.93 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  37.40 JoXCuber
5.  47.51 Niclas Mach
6.  52.98 Lewis
7.  1:46.22 thomas.sch
8.  1:55.45 joshsailscga
9.  2:21.94 Rubika-37-021204
10.  2:36.15 MatsBergsten
11.  2:50.37 sporteisvogel


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  4:12.87 Micah Morrison
2.  4:44.11 ichcubegerne
3.  4:52.01 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  5:17.27 Niclas Mach
5.  5:58.02 swankfukinc
6.  9:18.67 aarush vasanadu
7.  10:20.82 rdurette10
8.  13:09.48 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(15)
1.  8.65 DGCubes
2.  10.13 BMcCl1
3.  12.15 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  12.57 Niclas Mach
5.  13.13 ElephantCuber
6.  13.54 Charles Jerome
7.  14.05 BradenTheMagician
8.  14.66 ichcubegerne
9.  15.29 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  21.98 Fred Lang
11.  22.03 [email protected]
12.  27.94 Mike Hughey
13.  29.28 Lewis
14.  43.36 Jacck
15.  53.14 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  18.18 cuberboiiii
2.  30.96 ichcubegerne
3.  34.53 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  37.44 BradenTheMagician
5.  37.81 abunickabhi
6.  42.09 JoXCuber
7.  1:00.97 Mike Hughey
8.  1:12.45 thomas.sch
9.  1:14.97 Jacck
10.  1:31.96 sporteisvogel
11.  1:39.56 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  10.56 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  20.37 BradenTheMagician
3.  20.57 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  21.54 aarush vasanadu
5.  22.43 ichcubegerne
6.  48.12 MatsBergsten
7.  4:47.15 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(1)
1.  57.46 Fred Lang

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  20.37 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.63 ichcubegerne
3.  43.32 joshsailscga


Spoiler



4.  1:03.18 mm15
5.  1:06.10 Niclas Mach
6.  1:07.06 Fred Lang
7.  1:10.07 JoXCuber
8.  1:12.38 Christopher Fandrich
9.  1:16.98 Lewis
10.  1:47.99 thomas.sch
11.  1:59.75 Mike Hughey
12.  3:17.97 Rubika-37-021204
13.  4:19.93 sporteisvogel


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  3:22.34 ichcubegerne
2.  6:47.97 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(163)
1.  849 ichcubegerne
2.  790 JoXCuber
3.  732 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  728 Dream Cubing
5.  715 Niclas Mach
6.  689 BradenTheMagician
7.  680 tJardigradHe
8.  600 Charles Jerome
9.  598 Khairur Rachim
10.  569 Christopher Fandrich
11.  535 DGCubes
12.  521 Fred Lang
13.  518 fun at the joy
14.  516 Luke Garrett
15.  495 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  480 Micah Morrison
17.  468 nevinscph
18.  458 MattP98
19.  454 abunickabhi
20.  435 Dylab is nub
21.  433 FaLoL
22.  418 sigalig
23.  400 Isaac Latta
24.  379 joshsailscga
25.  377 swankfukinc
26.  374 BMcCl1
27.  357 mihnea3000
28.  352 skewby_cuber
29.  345 Kylegadj
30.  335 Sub1Hour
31.  326 riz3ndrr
32.  325 aarush vasanadu
33.  321 [email protected]
34.  310 ExultantCarn
35.  305 wearephamily1719
36.  304 cuberkid10
36.  304 Rubadcar
36.  304 LittleLumos
36.  304 lumes2121
40.  298 mm15
41.  291 Legomanz
42.  287 Santha Ruban
43.  281 Dylan Swarts
43.  281 loffy
45.  280 breadears
46.  273 NewoMinx
47.  272 xyzzy
48.  264 Cubing5life
49.  262 BraydenTheCuber
50.  261 50ph14
50.  261 d2polld
52.  254 rdurette10
53.  252 ElephantCuber
54.  249 G2013
55.  248 Lewis
56.  243 MCuber
57.  242 NathanaelCubes
58.  236 Sjviray
58.  236 VJW
60.  232 VIBE_ZT
61.  228 Mike Hughey
62.  227 aidenkimm
63.  216 MatsBergsten
64.  215 Jacck
65.  213 Ianwubby
66.  202 revaldoah
66.  202 NintendoCuber
68.  197 sporteisvogel
69.  191 GAN CUBER
70.  189 quing
71.  183 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  166 Keenan Johnson
73.  164 Rubika-37-021204
73.  164 turtwig
75.  163 thatkid
76.  157 Deri Nata Wijaya
76.  157 Devadathan Unni
78.  155 scrubizilla
79.  154 Jrg
80.  147 Rollercoasterben
81.  143 Skewb_Cube
81.  143 Jam88
83.  142 John Benwell
84.  140 Aadil ali
85.  139 Zubin Park
86.  138 gottagitgud
87.  136 jason3141
88.  130 thecubingwizard
89.  129 TheSlykrCubr
90.  126 HippieCuber
91.  125 anna4f
92.  121 20luky3
93.  117 l0lIb0y
94.  115 Coinman_
94.  115 Petri Krzywacki
96.  111 cuberboiiii
97.  110 JChambers13
98.  108 abhijat
99.  100 R Prime
100.  98 Moreno van Rooijen
101.  97 yash vijayan
101.  97 TheNoobCuber
101.  97 One Wheel
104.  96 openseas
104.  96 JoaquinRuenes
104.  96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
107.  89 Theepiccuber6969
108.  87 ElyasCubing
108.  87 FishyIshy
110.  86 Keroma12
111.  82 Moosekacha
112.  78 thomas.sch
113.  76 TheEpicCuber
114.  74 Pranav Gadge
115.  73 freshcuber.de
115.  73 MarkA64
117.  72 Jack314
118.  67 Zain_A24
119.  66 GenTheThief
120.  64 filmip
121.  63 SanArg
121.  63 YaleZ1023
121.  63 UnknownCanvas
124.  58 Mo_A2244
124.  58 trangium
126.  56 Rafaello
127.  54 Cooki348
127.  54 riovqn
129.  53 oliverpallo
130.  52 cwirkus50
130.  52 NE CUBES
132.  51 Adoni
133.  50 jotak7
134.  46 mrsniffles01
134.  46 Sitina
136.  44 kilwap147
137.  42 anderson_1231
138.  41 SpeedCuberSUB30
139.  38 Rosh Abin Abraham
139.  38 KyleTheCuber
141.  36 Simeon Scheepers
142.  34 ValerioF21
143.  33 CreationUniverse
143.  33 elliottk_
145.  31 Yunhooooo
146.  30 TipsterTrickster
146.  30 Joshua smith the cuber
148.  29 cheaj99
149.  28 swburk
150.  24 Janice_leslie
151.  23 Nir1213
152.  22 J perm
153.  20 Caleb Rogers
154.  18 hebscody
155.  15 Atomixcc
156.  14 Mrauo
157.  13 rodrisan
158.  12 Aagney Krishna B
159.  11 Sebastien
160.  9 Diego Garcia
161.  7 dav3
162.  5 C Perm
163.  3 blorbus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2020)

163 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 128!

That means our winner this week is *riovqn!* Congratulations!!


----------

